# Was theJ2 used in any other tv shows or films?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

We know the C57D was used in the Twilight Zone but as far as I recall I haven't seen it in anything else. Anyone know?


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Wasn't the J2 used as a background prop in City Beneath the Sea??


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, it was. It was also used in a story arc of "SOAP" and an episode of Leonard Nimoy's program, "In Search Of" as the Roswell crashed ship.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

You are correct, a number of the various sized J2 hulls were cannibalised for City Beneath the Sea Along with a great many other Irwin Allen props. A Gemini XII hull showed up in an episode of "In Search Of" about the Roswell crash. The full sized mock up showed it's open Chariot ramp for the first time in a quick shot of the Allen failed series called "The Man from the 25th Century"
and I'm not sure but I think it was used for some concept ideas for the then unsold "Land of the Giants"


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

There was a very short scene of the Jupiter 2 landing in an old Bill Murray movie called Three Chairs For Lefty. I think it was supposed to be a spoof of prison movies. I remember seeing it years ago on some cable TV channel.

Geminibuildups

Gemini Model Build-Up Studios
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I remember one of those "cheesy" UFO documentaries in the '70's, or '80's used shots from the show of the Jupiter 2 to stand in for actual UFO footage. It was late on a Saturday night, don't remember much more than that. The "Land of the Giants" presentation film had a couple of great shots of the Jupiter 2 that were either never used on LIS or shot just for the promo. One, if I remember right, shows the rotating dish inside the top bubble very clear.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

The 10 foot Jupiter-2 was seen in an episode of "In Search Of" as a crashed alien spaceship in one of their segments. I saw it on YouTube not long ago (but can't find it now).


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

The 10 foot J-2:




It's about 5:45 into the segment. Also at 6:12 there's a better shot.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

B-9 said:


> The 10 foot J-2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q27tRgljiY0&NR=1
> It's about 5:45 into the segment. Also at 6:12 there's a better shot.


They made it back after all. Oh... the pain, the pain...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And drawings of it in an episode of The X-Files (I forgot which one, though).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, really interesting. When I get my Moebius J2 I'm definitely going to do an alien version to go with my other UFO models.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

There was a comedy show, "Hot L Baltimore" that used some unused spfx scenes of the J2 in a commercial for a fictional sf movie.

David.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

B-9 said:


> The 10 foot Jupiter-2 was seen in an episode of "In Search Of" as a crashed alien spaceship in one of their segments. I saw it on YouTube not long ago (but can't find it now).


I believe that was the 4 foot Gemini that did not sell at auction in Hollywood that year. I remember seeing the same white sticker to the left, as you look at it on screen, of the viewport. This sticker is also seen in a photo from the auction in Starlog at the time. With the low contrast in the youtube video, it can not be seen. From what little I have read about the 10 footer, the owners are very protective of it, and it's whereabouts were not known for a long time. It was almost a LIS urban legend if not for it being in "City Beneath the Sea".


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

There was a show about Project Blue Book in the '80s that had the Jupiter 2 standing in for a crashed UFO saucer. Similar to the clip above (which I haven't looked at yet!)


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Wasn't part of the landing gear used in the Icarus spaceship remains in one of the "Planet of the Apes" movies?


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

> I believe that was the 4 foot Gemini that did not sell at auction in Hollywood that year.

I believe you are correct. There's no side window and the viewport is larger. It's a forced perspective shot of the G-12.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

yes, they uses all 3 legs with out pads and the octagon framing from the full size mock up lying on its side for the second movie, I wonder where it went after that?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

woof359 said:


> yes, they uses all 3 legs with out pads and the octagon framing from the full size mock up lying on its side for the second movie, I wonder where it went after that?[/QUOTE
> And it looked a little something like this! You gotta love the internet!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> We know the C57D was used in the Twilight Zone but as far as I recall I haven't seen it in anything else. Anyone know?


Hello,
Back in the mid-seventies there was a local station in the metro area (WOR), and they showed B sci-fi movies from the 1950s thru 70s. There was a low budget movie shown, which actually had an interesting premise, about Native Americans and some connection to extra-terrestrials. As I recall there were stock shots of the Jupiter 2 crash sequence used many times in the film to double as a UFO flying over mountains in the desert. I can't remember the title or much of plot, but it was one of those weird movies with a title like "Curse of Bigfoot" (not really the title) or some other nonsense. I spotted the Jupiter 2 right away when I saw it. Watching those movies was a great way to spend a late Saturday afternoon. Anyone remember the film?

Jim


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> Back in the mid-seventies there was a local station in the metro area (WOR), and they showed B sci-fi movies from the 1950s thru 70s. There was a low budget movie shown, which actually had an interesting premise, about Native Americans and some connection to extra-terrestrials. As I recall there were stock shots of the Jupiter 2 crash sequence used many times in the film to double as a UFO flying over mountains in the desert. I can't remember the title or much of plot, but it was one of those weird movies with a title like "Curse of Bigfoot" (not really the title) or some other nonsense. I spotted the Jupiter 2 right away when I saw it. Watching those movies was a great way to spend a late Saturday afternoon. Anyone remember the film?
> 
> Jim


That's the one I remember, (see my old post) just not the name!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Jupiter 2 appeared in cartoon form in an episode of the Simpsons. B-9 made frequent appearances on that show as well.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Well since we are including cartoons..Family Guy also had a vignette on LIS.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

RSN said:


> That's the one I remember, (see my old post) just not the name!


Hello Again,

There was also an early 1980s TV series on ABC; I think it was on ABC anyway. It was some kind of comedy series, but stock shots of the Jupiter 2 were also used in the series. I believe it was discussed in this forum in the past. 

I don't recall much about the series (I was working nights repairing an old house at the time), but I had a small color television and watched this particular ABC show of and on. I remember nothing about the show, but I do recall seeing stock shots of the Jupiter 2 used, including one beautiful shot of the J2 taking off from a desert planet with the gear going up. It was not taking off from a crashed position, and really looked like it was filmed outside, in real sunlight. I watched every "Lost In Space" episode twice when the show was first run, and never recall seeing this takeoff sequence. Does anyone remember the show?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Soap?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Y3a said:


> Soap?


That's what I was thinking. Possibly one of the out take shots on the LIS Forever/Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen DVD (Can't remember whitch one, too lazy to look!) whatever show it was.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> There was also an early 1980s TV series on ABC; I think it was on ABC anyway. It was some kind of comedy series, but stock shots of the Jupiter 2 were also used in the series. I believe it was discussed in this forum in the past.
> 
> ...


As I wrote on the first page it was "Hot L Baltimore". When they filmed the spfx for LIS, they filmed a lot of spfx scenes that were never used in the show. They wanted a library of spfx that could be used later, but many were not used. IA wanted to film the LIS in color but it was turned down, but they did let him film most of the spfx in color for use when the show did go to color.

David.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a shot not used from the 3rd season. They did a series of them trying to get the ship to settle in the sand, it kept skipping!


----------

